# Things I've Learned By Living In The South



## Bigshadow (May 2, 2007)

Being that I am from the south, I can post this... LOL  



> *THINGS  I'VE LEARNED BY LIVING IN THE SOUTH:*
> 
> Possums sleep in the middle of the  road with their feet in the air.
> 
> ...


----------



## CoryKS (May 2, 2007)

Good ones!  :rofl:   My wife and I visited Nashville once; they told us they could tell the Northerners because they had spittle on the window from yelling at Southern drivers.


----------



## mrhnau (May 2, 2007)

funny :lol2: and almost all true...

however, living in Florida is not really living in the South. Too many Yankees! Florida is pretty much a Northerner Oasis.


----------



## Bigshadow (May 2, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> funny :lol2: and almost all true...
> 
> however, living in Florida is not really living in the South. Too many Yankees! Florida is pretty much a Northerner Oasis.



I tend to call it a raisin farm!   Or blue-hair ranch!  Oh don't be decieved, it IS living in the south, you AIN'T seen the places I have here.  I have been to some places here that would rival the most obscure back-woods parts of Kentucky!

All the snow-birds and transplants from up north typically settle in the raisin farms!  I try to stay out of those places, those folks are absolutely dangerous on 4 wheels!  It is as if they actually go driving just to see how many accidents they can cause.

Oh, I saw two snake like things last night on my patio that I have NEVER seen in my entire life.  That reminds me I have to go google them.  I don't know if they were snakes or some form of a worm!  I may have found the other 2 snakes! 

I believe it was 2 blind snakes...


----------



## MarkBarlow (May 3, 2007)

My favorite Southern Joke (and being Southern as well as having lived through all three events, I can get away with it):

What do a hurricane, a tornado and an Alabama divorce all have in common?

In each case, somebody losses a trailer.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 3, 2007)

funny.  i near married into an old arkansas family.  but that's a story for another day.


----------



## Aikikitty (May 3, 2007)

Funny! I know people here (my best friend is just one) who say "I'm fixin' to leave in a minute". 

Don't forget that you don't actually go somewhere, you go BY someplace. Like "Eat by your mama's" or "Go by your momma's house".

And the every popular "Y'all" or the pural form "All y'all". 

Robyn :ultracool


----------



## Bigshadow (May 4, 2007)

The Opal Dragon said:


> Funny! I know people here (my best friend is just one) who say "I'm fixin' to leave in a minute".
> 
> Don't forget that you don't actually go somewhere, you go BY someplace. Like "Eat by your mama's" or "Go by your momma's house".
> 
> ...



I'll admit that from time to time I will slip and say 'fixin', I try to be very mindful of these things when I speak.  I have pretty much rid myself of Y'ALL.  Thankfully!

It annoy's me when people say 'momma', I believe that is surely a Southern thing.  'Mom', 'Mother', or 'Mommy' I believe are the more accepted words.


----------

